# Need a 2nd Captain?



## Capt Steve Trawick (Apr 6, 2011)

Do you need a 2nd captain for a bluewater tournament? 

I am not a pro in blue water. But, if you need a dependable captain for the weekend, give me a call. I have a 6-pack license and have run boats up to 55'.

I live in Mobile and am a local business manager.


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Good Guy
Good Captain
Good fisherman


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

I have fished with him before and we loaded the boat each time, it made all the other boats I have been out deep with over the years look really bad. He's also got some unbelievable #'s out there and he is fun to fish with. He would be an asset to anyone’s boat :yes:


----------

